

Bad Piggies (successor to Angry Birds) - AliCollins
http://www.badpiggies.com/

======
glenra
There's a cute independent game called "Misunderstood Pigs" where you place
walls to try to _prevent_ each incoming barrage of flying birds from
succeeding in killing everyone.

[http://bostinno.com/2011/12/20/misunderstood-pigs-angry-
bird...](http://bostinno.com/2011/12/20/misunderstood-pigs-angry-birds-parody-
app-pictures-aapl-apple-store/)

------
Dirlewanger
And so has begun the typical symptoms of those that make a one-hit wonder in
any field...

